# A full tang to half tang conversion



## wombat (Jun 5, 2015)

Back to my kitchen knives. Like the other ones the pins were stuffed but in this case the handle was also a bit small, and since I was going to change it anyway I thought I'd see if I could make the handle bigger.

Start with the utility knife.





A couple of over sized, nicely booked matched pieces of olive wood. 




Since I had to add a filler, I thought I'd accent it with some walnut, also added a couple of redgum spacers


 


Actually worked really well!!


 

Even like my accents. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nicely done sir....looks comfy...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2015)

Big improvement Walter! Really like the look of the olive on there .


----------



## ClintW (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow! Really nice! I have been planning to rehandle some kitchen knives. Might have to steal your method


----------

